# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  КИНОШНАЯ  свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив "Камера..Мотор...". "Вручение премии Оскар".

## elen-ka20

*НАЧНУ С ВИДЕО ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИИ СЦЕНАРИЕВ,О КОТОРЫХ ИДЁТ РЕЧЬ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ* 


*" КАМЕРА..МОТОР..."* - в стиле "снимается кино". Свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив.

*"ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПРЕМИИ ОСКАР"* - ВЫПУСКНОЙ, ЮБИЛЕЙ  (ДР), НОВОГОДНИЙ КОРПОРАТИВ . 

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ КОРПОРАТИВ -201....(в зависимости от года) ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПРЕМИИ.."*




Хочу сказать,что тематикой я занимаюсь с 2007 года и  каждый год 80% -тематических и стилизованных праздников. Можно сказать  знаю тему  этих форматов  ОТ И ДО.
Относительно этих тем,которые представлены здесь, отработаны сотни раз и до отточены до мелочей  !!  

Красная дорожка...Оскар.....Номинанты  и Оскороносные особы. Или  кинохлопушка........"орало"......съёмки ремейков ....Под любым углом и соусом эта тема интересна и популярна будет всегда...
Почему "или"-потому что в этом формате можно выделить несколько вариантов темы: "снимается кино" -рабочий процесс, "Церемония награждения" - вручение статуэток Оскар  и Кинофестиваль - по сути 2 в одном.

Предлагаю вашему вниманию *ПОЛНЫЕ СЦЕНАРИИ* (от велком зоны до финала, включая разнообразные подводки в стиле, интерактивные игры и конкурсы). 

*Если вам нужно 3 - 4 блока или  больше,то по цене  это практически стоимость  всего сценария и выгодно брать полный сценарий. А если вам нужен 1- 3 блока ,то есть смысл рассматривать приобретении отдельных блоков*

*****************************************************************************************************************

*


ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:* 

*[COLOR=#FF0000]1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК [/COLOR*

_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ._


*2.МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ  ПЕРЕВОД *  _Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим   по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)_

* 3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ:   КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## elen-ka20

Также можно приобрести отдельно блок. 

*Если вам нужно 3 - 4 блока и больше,то по цене это стоимость всего сценария и выгодно брать полный сценарий. А если вам нужен 1- 3,то есть смысл рассматривать отдельное приобретении* 

[SIZE=3]*Организация  вэлком зоны + ВСТРЕЧА + 1-й тост.*[/SIZE

* ИГРОВЫЕ БЛОКИ НА ОСНОВЕ ФИЛЬМА.
Каждый блок -  это игры,конкурсы,которые основаны на сюжете  фильма.Продолжительностью около 20 - 30  минут каждый.Их можно делать как без перерыва,так и рабивать на две части.В таком случаи можно заполнить блоком 1 час банкета.

"БРИЛЛИАНТОВАЯ РУКА" - игры, танцконкурс.

"12 СТУЛЬЕВ" - игры, танцевальный конкурсы, игра М-Д, 

"СВАДЬБА В МАЛИНОВКЕ"  (кража и выкуп невесты), 

"КАВКАЗСКАЯ ПЛЕННИЦА"  (кража и выкуп невесты) 

и другие -написание под заказ*.

 В блок входят:
-подробное описание
-игры
-музыкальное оформление.

*1 стол в тематическом стиле- застольные интерактивы,тосты,представления гостей.*

*Кража/выкуп туфельки + романтический финал блока с участием молодых*









 конкурсно-игровая программа на выбор лучших из лучших, с последующим вручением золотых статуэток "Оскар".

----------


## ЛЯМУР

Леночка огромное спасибо за сценарий киношной свадьбы, очень разнообразен и практичен,провела не только на свадьбе,но и на юбилее. Огромноеееее спасибо за ваш труд, выложу фоточки с этой свадьбы

----------


## elen-ka20

Мариночка,ОГРОМНОЕ вам СПАСИБО за отзыв!!!!!!! Рада что не подвёл материал и что пригодился не только на садьбу, но и на юбилей!!! 
Удачи вам в наступающем году! И пусть все праздники будут успешными ВСЕГДА!!

----------


## tataso

Елена! С прошедшими Вас праздниками! Все корпоративы не уставала вас благодарить за замечательный, интереснейший и очень интеллигентный сценарий Нового года в стиле Оскар. Кино-танцы, Япона-хата и другие блоки - это просто БОМБА. А главное, теперь я не боюсь тематических праздников. Поэтому еще раз спасибо и низкий поклон.
И если кто-то думает, проводить или нет тематические праздники, то не раздумывайте! С таким материалом, как у Елены, это и для гостей и для ведущей большой-пребольшой праздник! Да и блоки универсальны, сценарий показал себя уже и на юбилее)

----------


## elen-ka20

Наташа,и вас с прошедшими и всех благ!!!
Несказанно рада ,что материал "от работал"  и благодарна за ваш отзыв! Прежде всего вы -большая молодец, ну а материал вам был в помощь)
Только успешных вам праздников и удачи всегда и во всём)

----------


## Олечка 83

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Елене за её сценарий в стиле Оскар!!!!Приобрела данный сценарий на проведение юбилея своей свекрови!!!Приобрела и не на мгновение не пожалела!!!порадовала полиграфия,прилагающаяся к сценарию!!!Все конкурсы просто бомба особенно на ура "чокнутый"  оркестр  :Taunt:  и блоки с мультимедиа!!!после юбилея остались чумовые фото свекровь их пересматривает практически каждый день и плачет от счастья!!!не это ли самая главная награда для ведущего и автора???Низкий поклон Вам Леночка за Ваш труд и талант!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Здорово!!!! Очень рада ,что всё получилось и что гостям,а главное виновнице торжества всё понравилось! Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ что оставили отзыв....



> после юбилея остались чумовые фото свекровь их пересматривает практически каждый день и плачет от счастья!!!не это ли самая главная награда для ведущего и автора???


+100000.Это точно лучшая благодарность!! мне за написание,вам - за блестящую реализацию задумок! Пусть все праздники проходят у вас только так-на  УРА!
зы.а мой "чокнутый оркестр" и правда всегда рвёт зал ... :Taunt:

----------


## владвиктор

а сколько будет стоить полный сценарий свадьбы в стиле снимается кино?

----------


## elen-ka20

не только стоимость ,но и подробный сцен.план уже у вас в личке. Будут вопросы- спрашивайте.

----------


## валерия-нка

Елена,можно подробнее про юбилей "камера,мотор"и цену.Это ведь разные сценарии Оскар и Камера....?Или они похожи.

----------


## elen-ka20

Подробно ответила в ЛС. В двух словах - это конечно же разные темы .Оскар - это Голливуд и поведение итогов, А "снимается кино" - съёмочный процесс ,Их объединяет тема кино ,но  наполнение игровое отличается.

----------


## Мечты Сбываются

*elen-ka20*, здравствуйте! а сколько стоит сценарий на выпускной? Есть сцен план к нему?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Мечты Сбываются*, добрый день.Описание,стоимость   и отзывы о выпускном  в стиле "Оскар"   по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138705
Доп.детали -выслала в личку. Будут ещё вопросы- спрашивайте

----------


## светлана56

*elen-ka20*Добрый день , Елена, про то как деньги отправить я поняла, а вот каким образом я могу получить материал  я вообще не поняла, можно разъяснить?

----------


## elen-ka20

добрый день. Конечно . 
Есть только один способ , которым  пользуются ВСЕ покупатели. Оплатили, сообщили и вам тут же высылается ссылка для скачивания . Нажимаете, качаете и всё сценарий перед вами (текст , музыка, полиграфия к теме , видео фото ) 
Способ и единственный, и проверенный сотни раз

----------


## светлана56

Когда я написала , что  поняла  как оплатить -сильно погорячилась, скорее всего мне придется  отправлять перевод   не могу понять на какой счет, вы уж меня извините, но можно в личку реквизиты отправить ?

----------

elen-ka20 (29.11.2016)

----------


## talka-1974

Здравствуйте, Елена! Можно узнать полную стоимость сценария юбилея в стиле премии Оскар?

----------

elen-ka20 (29.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Сегодня и завтра 2800.,так как акция..
Все детали выслала ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- пишите
С уважением)

----------


## карелочка

*elen-ka20*, Добрый день Елена..возможно ли приобрести  сценарий юбилея " внимание ....мотор" и сколько это стоит....

----------


## Антонина30

подскажите стоимость сценария свадьбы голивуд?

----------

